# Things 4k Stream Can and cannot do?



## WPO

An app to play recorded shows from Bolt edge etc?

Xfinity Stream app to watch Comcast without extra box?

Does remote work with other Tivo devices?

Do all loaded apps integrate for finding shows?

does the device support Dolby surround sound?


----------



## pfiagra

WPO said:


> Do all loaded apps integrate for finding shows?


Tivo Customer Support Community

8. Can I watch content from an app provider directly from TiVo Stream app?

Yes, you can search for and launch content from supported app providers directly from TiVo Stream app. Supported app providers are Sling, Netflix, HBO Now, Amazon Prime, Hulu, Tubi, Google Play and Disney+ (coming soon).


----------



## mazman

WPO said:


> An app to play recorded shows from Bolt edge etc?
> 
> Xfinity Stream app to watch Comcast without extra box?
> 
> Does remote work with other Tivo devices?
> 
> Do all loaded apps integrate for finding shows?


I too am interested if the device works with Xfinity Stream and can catalog the list of on demand titles which the TiVo box no longer does.


----------



## leiff

If this has a capable plex client the can handle my 4k movies better than my shield cheapo cylinder version which stutters, I'll be sending shield back to Amazon. It's nice though shield has a micro SD card slot which I play my 4k movies from using VLC media player For movies that stutter for plex


----------



## Rkkeller

If your talking about the Nvidia ShieldTV, this AirTV low end dongle is not going to run anything better. All this has is a TiVo Stream app not available elsewhere. Chances are if someone over at XDA figures out how to get the apk, it should run on any AndroidTV device.


----------



## mattyro7878

Xfinity Stream is in the Google Play store so Im guessing thats a big 10-4 breaker breaker. My Samsung tv does Xfinity stream well but I think it is only PCM audio. Hopefully this will be an improvement. And...maybe the channel numbers will be integrated?? Roku and Samsung entail A LOT OF SCROLLING to find channels.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

WPO said:


> An app to play recorded shows from Bolt edge etc?


Not at this time. The CEO said maybe they'll add that later, but he didn't sound very committed.


----------



## Mikeguy

Pokemon_Dad said:


> Not at this time. The CEO said maybe they'll add that later, *but he didn't sound very committed*.


^ + exponential.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Mikeguy said:


> ^ + exponential.


I know, right? Because we're a "distraction".


----------



## Mikeguy

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I know, right? Because we're a "distraction".


But we're also noisy.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

Mikeguy said:


> But we're also noisy.


I can easily imagine the new executive team rolling their eyes at the very mention of TCF, and telling TiVo_Ted to ignore us. I bet he's glad to be out of there.


----------



## mrsean

Pokemon_Dad said:


> I can easily imagine the new executive team rolling their eyes at the very mention of TCF, and telling TiVo_Ted to ignore us. I bet he's glad to be out of there.


I'd like to believe it was his choice to exit, but the fact he is now jobless points to a different scenario.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

mrsean said:


> I'd like to believe it was his choice to exit, but the fact he is now jobless points to a different scenario.


In the end I bet there's also a sense of relief. Like a great weight off his shoulders. Good luck, Ted.


----------



## chiguy50

mattyro7878 said:


> Xfinity Stream is in the Google Play store so Im guessing thats a big 10-4 breaker breaker. My Samsung tv does Xfinity stream well but* I think it is only PCM audio*. Hopefully this will be an improvement. And...maybe the channel numbers will be integrated?? Roku and Samsung entail A LOT OF SCROLLING to find channels.


The Xfinity Stream Beta app itself is limited to only PCM 2.0 audio. That is a restriction of the app and is unrelated to the streaming device, whether X1 or third party.

Comcast has been officially non-committal regarding whether or when an audio upgrade will be implemented.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

chiguy50 said:


> The Xfinity Stream Beta app itself is limited to only PCM 2.0 audio. That is a restriction of the app and is unrelated to the streaming device, whether X1 or third party.
> 
> Comcast has been officially non-committal regarding whether or when an audio upgrade will be implemented.


Like most cable providers, they rely on TV Everywhere (TVE) for the back end of their streaming service. TVE audio is PCM 2.0.


----------



## smark

Stream apparently can’t use the AirTV2.


----------



## vurbano

smark said:


> Stream apparently can't use the AirTV2.


This is the single biggist fatal flaw for the device. SLing woefully lacks locals so badly that they push using Airtv2 for OTA. Tivo is building around sling and the device that sells itself as integrating everything on one screen doesnt support that single must have feature!


----------



## schatham

pfiagra said:


> Tivo Customer Support Community
> 
> 8. Can I watch content from an app provider directly from TiVo Stream app?
> 
> Yes, you can search for and launch content from supported app providers directly from TiVo Stream app. Supported app providers are Sling, Netflix, HBO Now, Amazon Prime, Hulu, Tubi, Google Play and Disney+ (coming soon).


You can get Showtime and Starz through Sling TV, so they will show up also if you buy them from Sling.


----------



## shwru980r

vurbano said:


> This is the single biggist fatal flaw for the device. SLing woefully lacks locals so badly that they push using Airtv2 for OTA. Tivo is building around sling and the device that sells itself as integrating everything on one screen doesnt support that single must have feature!


I agree. The top ten rated shows are all on Network TV.


----------



## Triride44

Sling start at $30 a month, to get locals you will pay $50 or more for YTTV, HULU-Live with locals. The attraction of Sling is the price for people with an antenna.


----------



## aaronwt

So is SDR really one of the things the TiVo Stream 4K can't do?

I got mine setup a short time ago. At least the setup process wasn't too bad. And the Firmware install only took 3.5 minutes from when it started downloading to the time the menu came up after rebooting.

But mine seems to always want to send out HDR. Either HDR10 or DOlby Vision. I see no way to send out SDR. Or am I missing something?
That was was the reason I didn't use my ATV 4K initially until they patched it to allow it to properly switch between SDR, HDR10, and DOlby Vision.

Or am I missing a setting? Because a normal device will automatically switch between SDR, HDR10, and Dolby Vision as needed.
I have no desire to watch HDR10 content in Dolby Vision or SDR content in Dolby Vision.


----------



## brotony

aaronwt said:


> So is SDR really one of the things the TiVo Stream 4K can't do?
> 
> I got mine setup a short time ago. At least the setup process wasn't too bad. And the Firmware install only took 3.5 minutes from when it started downloading to the time the menu came up after rebooting.
> 
> But mine seems to always want to send out HDR. Either HDR10 or DOlby Vision. I see no way to send out SDR. Or am I missing something?
> That was was the reason I didn't use my ATV 4K initially until they patched it to allow it to properly switch between SDR, HDR10, and DOlby Vision.
> 
> Or am I missing a setting? Because a normal device will automatically switch between SDR, HDR10, and Dolby Vision as needed.
> I have no desire to watch HDR10 content in Dolby Vision or SDR content in Dolby Vision.


I don't have this device but nearly ordered it.

No auto dynamic range setting is another complaint I've also read in these forums.

I've also saw reports that framerate is manual. 60 fps is typical if using the native panel settings.

Just like the ATV4K, I didn't buy until the match dynamic range and match framerate settings came out to beta. I anxiously watched and grabbed it once beta with matching API was released. Rumor and speculation wasn't enough to get me to jump. I jumped on the Fire TV 4KS but what a disappointment with framerate matching in apps outside of Amazon world.

Auto resolution is another feature is like to see for a pure native user mode setting. I certainly wish manufacturers would stop thinking they know best what users want. Native doesn't have to be default; just optional. Kind of a must have but becoming a wish unrealized. C'mon TiVo, you make DVRs; I thought you would get that?

So close to pulling the trigger on this one but helpful posts like this got me over that. Thanks.

I wonder what Google is going to release next? Doubtful it's a game changer. Still cautiously optimistic.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203

The integration with Sling doesn’t work as expected. I recorded a couple of things. They show up in the TiVo UI and say "1 recording" but when I click on it I get a generic link to Sling for the whole show with no easy way to get to the DVR recordings. I expected it to have links to the episodes I actually recorded.


----------



## Rikki_Rocket

Triride44 said:


> Sling start at $30 a month, to get locals you will pay $50 or more for YTTV, HULU-Live with locals. The attraction of Sling is the price for people with an antenna.


YES! EXACTLY THIS !!
I really don't want to pay monthly for channels I can get for free OTA in HD quality.
And especially since TiVo sells OTA DVRs - an EDGE/Bolt plus the Stream 4K covers everything. I don't get all of the complaints about Sling.


----------



## Rikki_Rocket

Dan203 said:


> The integration with Sling doesn't work as expected. I recorded a couple of things. They show up in the TiVo UI and say "1 recording" but when I click on it I get a generic link to Sling for the whole show with no easy way to get to the DVR recordings. I expected it to have links to the episodes I actually recorded.


Are you seeing this behavior under "My Shows" In the TiVo Stream interface? The one you recorded should show up there.

I'll try and record a show later and let you know what I see.


----------



## Dan203

Rikki_Rocket said:


> Are you seeing this behavior under "My Shows" In the TiVo Stream interface? The one you recorded should show up there.
> 
> I'll try and record a show later and let you know what I see.


Yeah when I highlight the show it says "9 episodes|1 recording", but when I click it all I get is the little link that says "available on Sling". No mention of the episode I recorded.


----------



## schatham

Dan203 said:


> Yeah when I highlight the show it says "9 episodes|1 recording", but when I click it all I get is the little link that says "available on Sling". No mention of the episode I recorded.


Then what happens when you select the link?

How many hours recording? Did they offer 200? I've seen reports Tivo users get 200 hours.


----------



## Dan203

schatham said:


> Then what happens when you select the link?
> 
> How many hours recording? Did they offer 200? I've seen reports Tivo users get 200 hours.


It takes me to the general show in Sling with zero reference to my DVR recording and a list of past and future episodes available on VOD. For the record I recorded an episode of Two Broke Girls because that happened to be on.

I set up the DVR+ plan on Blue+Orange so I assume I got the max DVR space they offer.


----------



## jasbur

I thought for sure that this would have an app that would give you the functionality of a TiVo mini. Without it, I don’t see the point.


----------



## schatham

Dan203 said:


> It takes me to the general show in Sling with zero reference to my DVR recording and a list of past and future episodes available on VOD. For the record I recorded an episode of Two Broke Girls because that happened to be on.
> 
> I set up the DVR+ plan on Blue+Orange so I assume I got the max DVR space they offer.


When your in my shows, look top right it says recording % full. Select that and it should open all your DVR recording with options to alter recordings. At least it did on Roku and I'm just looking at a video for this because I don't have mine yet.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

jasbur said:


> I thought for sure that this would have an app that would give you the functionality of a TiVo mini. Without it, I don't see the point.


The latest corporate owners and execs decided the installed base of existing customers is a "distraction" at this time. Maybe they'll add that later, maybe they won't.


----------



## Rikki_Rocket

Dan203 said:


> It takes me to the general show in Sling with zero reference to my DVR recording and a list of past and future episodes available on VOD. For the record I recorded an episode of Two Broke Girls because that happened to be on.
> 
> I set up the DVR+ plan on Blue+Orange so I assume I got the max DVR space they offer.


I'm having the same issue as you. In My Shows, it shows up as "1 Recording" Recordings:10% Full. But there is no way to play it. Clicking on the show and then the sling link only takes me to the future episodes (like you found). This is a pretty big bug.

For the record, my show did actually record. If you go into the Sling app thorough the Android TV interface it was there and I played it. I'll bet your show actually recorded as well.

P.S. Nothing wrong with watching Two Broke Girls - no judgement here.


----------



## Rikki_Rocket

schatham said:


> When your in my shows, look top right it says recording % full. Select that and it should open all your DVR recording with options to alter recordings. At least it did on Roku and I'm just looking at a video for this because I don't have mine yet.


No - not possible on TiVo Stream 4K. The "Recordings % full" in top right corner is view only - can't click on it.


----------



## Dan203

Here is a short video showing what it does...


----------



## foghorn2

Dan203 said:


> It takes me to the general show in Sling with zero reference to my DVR recording and a list of past and future episodes available on VOD. For the record I recorded an episode of Two Broke Girls because that happened to be on.
> 
> I set up the DVR+ plan on Blue+Orange so I assume I got the max DVR space they offer.


Might as well use the native Sling App, the Tivo app has lots to be desired. So far its just a troll app, Its trying to integrate things, which is a good thing, but the execution so far is terrible.


----------



## mlbrowninsc

foghorn2 said:


> Might as well use the native Sling App, the Tivo app has lots to be desired. So far its just a troll app, like the patent trolls they are. Its trying to integrate things, which is a good thing, but the execution so far is terrible.


Yeah i disabled the TiVo app and sling. YouTube tv runs ok on it. It's a good alternative to fire stick. I'll keep it for secondary tv maybe. Bolt still rules the main tv.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodney

jasbur said:


> I thought for sure that this would have an app that would give you the functionality of a TiVo mini. Without it, I don't see the point.





Pokemon_Dad said:


> The latest corporate owners and execs decided the installed base of existing customers is a "distraction" at this time. Maybe they'll add that later, maybe they won't.


What are they thinking?
"Hey I know! Let's alienate our existing customer base instead of putting a Tivo App on this to extend our ecosystem. That will make us just like the other, more established streaming devices and not be a differentiator."

I would have pre-ordered this device had they done that. Instead, I think I'll just get a Roku stick.


----------



## aaronwt

The ROku Stick is certainly more mature. But I'm hoping that TiVo has a few updates rather quickly to address some issues. For my second stream i will wait until the end of the return period before I decide to open it or return it(Assuming FedEx ever delivers it). But I will definitely be keeping the Stream 4k that I've already opened and been using.


----------



## osu1991

I'm not liking using Philo with it, half the time I don't get pictures in the tiles while fast forwarding, just black squares, making it useless. 
The minuses are outweighing the positives now. Even disabling the Tivo app, it's still pinned to the home screen with tivo recommendations. 

I don't think I'll open the 2nd one I ordered. I'll look at returning it or throwing it in with dvr and mini's as I disconnect them to sell.


----------



## cybergrimes

Mine is out for delivery today. I think I will keep it to watch for updates but the others that are coming I am going to refuse delivery so I don't have to eat return shipping fees.


----------



## srazook

vurbano said:


> This is the single biggist fatal flaw for the device. SLing woefully lacks locals so badly that they push using Airtv2 for OTA. Tivo is building around sling and the device that sells itself as integrating everything on one screen doesnt support that single must have feature!


I agree 100%, it's a shame TiVo decided to partner with Sling No Locals and very small Cloud DVR storage. Hopefully, TiVo will be able to eventually integrate other Live TV providers like YouTube TV into the UI. In the interim I'd be happy if you could set the "Live" button on the remote to open whichever Live TV Streaming Service the user sets as default.


----------



## BillyClyde

srazook said:


> I agree 100%, it's a shame TiVo decided to partner with Sling No Locals and very small Cloud DVR storage. Hopefully, TiVo will be able to eventually integrate other Live TV providers like YouTube TV into the UI. In the interim I'd be happy if you could set the "Live" button on the remote to open whichever Live TV Streaming Service the user sets as default.


Someone mentioned a button re-mapper app, so I wonder if it can be used to do this?


----------



## mattyro7878

Xfinity has a week of all 4 night movie channels for free. It would be nice to use my new tivo Stream4k to watch it. They are calling it Watchathon. Back to the old reliable Samsung tv!!


----------



## SugarBowl

Good:
- HDHomerun app with a cablecard HDHomeRun device will play copy protected channels (Spectrum) 
- Shows Nest cameras (my rokus can't do this). And it has a view to show 'All Cameras', which shows 4 cameras on the screen at once. 

Bad:
- very few SlingTv channels support pausing live TV and rewinding.


----------



## aaronwt

Sling doesn't work like Philo? Where you can always have a program start at the beginning when you select it in the guide. And then you can FF/Rew any part of the show that has always been aired.


----------



## cybergrimes

BillyClyde said:


> Someone mentioned a button re-mapper app, so I wonder if it can be used to do this?


I plan on checking that out when mine gets here. I did have Button Mapper installed on my Shield at one point, to remap the Netflix button, but I had to remove it. It caused some issue, I just can't remember what...

Here's the app for anyone looking:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=flar2.homebutton


----------



## gkottner

osu1991 said:


> I'm not liking using Philo with it, half the time I don't get pictures in the tiles while fast forwarding, just black squares, making it useless.
> The minuses are outweighing the positives now. Even disabling the Tivo app, it's still pinned to the home screen with tivo recommendations.
> 
> I don't think I'll open the 2nd one I ordered. I'll look at returning it or throwing it in with dvr and mini's as I disconnect them to sell.


I've noticed the same thing with the black squares and Philo. I've found that hitting the back button and then re-clicking fast forward that they have always shown up the second time. But I agree .. very irritating. I do find my self using Google Assistant and just say "Fast forward 2 1/2 minutes" gets me pretty close to where I want to be.


----------



## leiff

cybergrimes said:


> I plan on checking that out when mine gets here. I did have Button Mapper installed on my Shield at one point, to remap the Netflix button, but I had to remove it. It caused some issue, I just can't remember what...
> 
> Here's the app for anyone looking:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=flar2.homebutton


 So you don't use button map or on your shield anymore? I was planning on using button mapping my new shield Netflix button. Please let me know if you remember what problems it was causing.


----------



## rrrccc01

I'm about to ship mine back for a refund, no app to go to my TiVo Roamio Pro DVR content? WTF?

There is a TiVo Android App, *not very good-time to clean that up guys*, and the New Stream 4k is *not* supported with *no commitment by TiVo* to add the support? I want to make sure I understand this, TiVo decides to get into the Android TV streaming space and chooses *not* to support their legacy devices? Did somebody in TiVo management over do there stupid pills?

Listen: TiVo DVR, TiVo App, New Tivo Stream 4k not supported? Has TiVo management gone wonky/wonkier?

Is TiVo trying to put me in the former customer express lane? I think I can still get a few bucks for my Roamio Pro + lifetime on eBay

Hope we get some positive news on this fast.


----------



## Mikeguy

rrrccc01 said:


> I'm about to ship mine back for a refund, no app to go to my TiVo Roamio Pro DVR content? WTF?
> 
> There is a TiVo Android App, *not very good-time to clean that up guys*, and the New Stream 4k is *not* supported with *no commitment by TiVo* to add the support? I want to make sure I understand this, TiVo decides to get into the Android TV streaming space and chooses *not* to support their legacy devices? Did somebody in TiVo management over do there stupid pills?
> 
> Listen: TiVo DVR, TiVo App, New Tivo Stream 4k not supported? Has TiVo management gone wonky/wonkier?
> 
> Is TiVo trying to put me in the former customer express lane? I think I can still get a few bucks for my Roamio Pro + lifetime on eBay
> 
> Hope we get some positive news on this fast.


I agree with your disappointment, but with the greatest of respect, the lack of TiVo DVR compatibility was not a hidden matter, and has been known about since TiVo announced its streamer back in January. But I also can understand one not knowing of this limitation if one doesn't keep up with TiVo news, and just assumed.


----------



## MScottC

Mikeguy said:


> I agree with your disappointment, but with the greatest of respect, the lack of TiVo DVR compatibility was not a hidden matter, and has been known about since TiVo announced its streamer back in January. But I also can understand one not knowing of this limitation if one doesn't keep up with TiVo news, and just assumed.


Agree with both sentiments...but it really amazes me that they can't make it work or they choose not to make it work. Either incompetent or greedy.


----------



## bmgoodman

Does this device handle locally stored pictures, music, and movies? If yes, via DLNA, Plex, SMB 3, or something else?

I just bought a Plex Ultra, days before I saw this came out. It touted direct Synology support, but it doesn't seem well done to me. Too many of my file formats are not supported. My never-finished WDTV supported virtually everything I threw at it, but it so often had trouble accessing the NAS (weird authentication behavior) that I gave up.

I'm looking for a true upgrade to WDTV. I thought it might be easy by now.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad

rrrccc01 said:


> I'm about to ship mine back for a refund, no app to go to my TiVo Roamio Pro DVR content? WTF?
> 
> There is a TiVo Android App, *not very good-time to clean that up guys*, and the New Stream 4k is *not* supported with *no commitment by TiVo* to add the support? I want to make sure I understand this, TiVo decides to get into the Android TV streaming space and chooses *not* to support their legacy devices? Did somebody in TiVo management over do there stupid pills?
> 
> Listen: TiVo DVR, TiVo App, New Tivo Stream 4k not supported? Has TiVo management gone wonky/wonkier?
> 
> Is TiVo trying to put me in the former customer express lane? I think I can still get a few bucks for my Roamio Pro + lifetime on eBay
> 
> Hope we get some positive news on this fast.


The current corporate ownership and executive team consider the existing customer base to be a "distraction" from their focus on this new pure-play streaming product. The CEO has made one brief non committal mention of maybe someday supporting their existing retail and cable company customers on this device. But maybe not.

I say just send your Stream 4K back. This latest corporate attitude, combined with the new preroll advertising, horrible guide performance and other disrespect, has me transitioning my family from TiVo to Channels DVR while our Roamio Pro and Minis live out their last years.

As for streaming, we long ago added Fire TV devices here, so that ship has sailed. This buggy half-baked product is a dollar short and a day late.


----------



## md wass

Pokemon_Dad said:


> The current corporate ownership and executive team consider the existing customer base to be a "distraction" from their focus on this new pure-play streaming product. The CEO has made one brief non committal mention of maybe someday supporting their existing retail and cable company customers on this device. But maybe not.
> 
> I say just send your Stream 4K back. This latest corporate attitude, combined with the new preroll advertising, horrible guide performance and other disrespect, has me transitioning my family from TiVo to Channels DVR while our Roamio Pro and Minis live out their last years.
> 
> As for streaming, we long ago added Fire TV devices here, so that ship has sailed. This buggy half-baked product is a dollar short and a day late.


channels DVR FTW!!


----------



## Chris Fox

Pokemon_Dad said:


> The current corporate ownership and executive team consider the existing customer base to be a "distraction" from their focus on this new pure-play streaming product. The CEO has made one brief non committal mention of maybe someday supporting their existing retail and cable company customers on this device. But maybe not.
> 
> I say just send your Stream 4K back. This latest corporate attitude, combined with the new preroll advertising, horrible guide performance and other disrespect, has me transitioning my family from TiVo to Channels DVR while our Roamio Pro and Minis live out their last years.
> 
> As for streaming, we long ago added Fire TV devices here, so that ship has sailed. This buggy half-baked product is a dollar short and a day late.


I agree with everything that you wrote, but my approach is different. I still really like my Tivo Roamio (TE3), 2 Minis, and the One Pass it provides. I only use Netflix and Amazon, so the streaming part has been good for me over the last two years. So I plan to stick with it until:

1. My rates go up too much for my Comcast triple-play services (contract expires soon) 
2. Someone provides good integration with Youtube TV and streaming services on Roku/AppleTV/FireTV/AndroidTV/TS4k. I really hope ReelGood is working on DVR support, as they really seem to have a good plan for streaming services.


----------

